
Japan university awards first-ever ninja studies degree - sergioro
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/06/27/national/japan-university-first-ninja-studies-degree/
======
morninglight
This is not to say that others have not completed 忍術 studies.

But, how would you gather metrics on a covert study program?

